# Sweeping up my salt



## Luther

Does anybody else have this problem? I see this happen several times a year on our properties, and it always chaps my as.s. watching this. Shortly after applying a full parking lot bulk salt app, here he comes....along comes the parking lot sweeper guy. I know he must have eyes connected to a brain, as he was able to safely navigate his vehicle and arrive at the site. It's obvious to anyone who has even a small bit of awareness that we just received a dusting of snow and an application of deicer just went down in the parking lot. 

Why on earth do you proceed to sweep up the product we just put down?

If you're tasked with this job, why would you not question this, and re-schedule this activity to take place on a non snow day?

Do you not realize this is something you should not be doing? 

Why can't common sense prevail?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I'm still trying to figure out why they even bother sweeping parking lots in the winter...

Maybe you should let Todd have a chat with them...educate them so to speak. While he's at it, he could ask if they've found any spinners...


----------



## Philbilly2




----------



## Mark Oomkes

I should add...if nothing else, why are these morons out when there is any snow in the forecast or just fallen? It's like a rain day for mower monkeys...sorry guys, no work today. 

Obviously there's a ton of unscrupulous sweeper companies out there that are in it for nothing more than the money.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Luther said:


> Does anybody else have this problem? I see this happen several times a year on our properties, and it always chaps my as.s. watching this. Shortly after applying a full parking lot bulk salt app, here he comes....along comes the parking lot sweeper guy. I know he must have eyes connected to a brain, as he was able to safely navigate his vehicle and arrive at the site. It's obvious to anyone who has even a small bit of awareness that we just received a dusting of snow and an application of deicer just went down in the parking lot.
> 
> Why on earth do you proceed to sweep up the product we just put down?
> 
> If you're tasked with this job, why would you not question this, and re-schedule this activity to take place on a non snow day?
> 
> Do you not realize this is something you should not be doing?
> 
> Why can't common sense prevail?


I probably almost caused myself to lose a couple big accounts due to this... Last year we had a huge system coming and we were under a Winter storm warning...

Pre salted about 33 acres on two accounts across the street from each other. Happened to go back to the first one I did and found two trucks sweeping in the lot... Absolutely lost it... Sadly this one is a seasonal and got emailed from the two different companies property managers that morning for yelling at the sweeper drivers...

I said we have a Winter storm warning and they are out sweeping this lot... I tried to get them to come to some temp agreement to not service below 35° or something... I tried to explain the residual that is left helps cut down on also future salting etc... But also keeping their lots safe...

In a nutshell no one seems to give a crap and I got to the point of just shewin them off my seasonal account and if you want to sweep up my per occurance have fun replacing your hoppers soon enough... And I'll reapply and charge again...

But yeah sweeping is the biggest joke maybe a couple times a year and then porter the rest...


----------



## Mr.Markus

I do a seniors apartment complex that started allowing dogs. I couldn't understand why the front walkway was always icy. It was always done at the same time as the rest of the complex.
Then I spotted them sweeping the salt off. The broom at the front door mysteriously disappeared...
Had a problem at the same place with garbage day. Residents put garbage in a room at the front door. One of them has to put it out once a week into the front drop off area where the municipal truck can get to it. They drag it down the walk bag by bag effectively sweeping the walk clear of product and turning.any moisture to packed down ice. It seems endless the things that can screw up our job.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> I probably almost caused myself to lose a couple big accounts due to this... Last year we had a huge system coming and we were under a Winter storm warning...
> 
> Pre salted about 33 acres on two accounts across the street from each other. Happened to go back to the first one I did and found two trucks sweeping in the lot... Absolutely lost it... Sadly this one is a seasonal and got emailed from the two different companies property managers that morning for yelling at the sweeper drivers...
> 
> I said we have a Winter storm warning and they are out sweeping this lot... I tried to get them to come to some temp agreement to not service below 35° or something... I tried to explain the residual that is left helps cut down on also future salting etc... But also keeping their lots safe...
> 
> In a nutshell no one seems to give a crap and I got to the point of just shewin them off my seasonal account and if you want to sweep up my per occurance have fun replacing your hoppers soon enough... And I'll reapply and charge again...
> 
> But yeah sweeping is the biggest joke maybe a couple times a year and then porter the rest...


So much anger...have you ever driven a truck for a concrete company in Detoilet?


----------



## BUFF

Luther said:


> Does anybody else have this problem? I see this happen several times a year on our properties, and it always chaps my as.s. watching this. Shortly after applying a full parking lot bulk salt app, here he comes....along comes the parking lot sweeper guy. I know he must have eyes connected to a brain, as he was able to safely navigate his vehicle and arrive at the site. It's obvious to anyone who has even a small bit of awareness that we just received a dusting of snow and an application of deicer just went down in the parking lot.
> 
> Why on earth do you proceed to sweep up the product we just put down?
> 
> If you're tasked with this job, why would you not question this, and re-schedule this activity to take place on a non snow day?
> 
> Do you not realize this is something you should not be doing?
> 
> Why can't common sense prevail?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> So much anger...have you ever driven a truck for a concrete company in Detoilet?


No but do you think I have what it takes...?


----------



## m_ice

Luther said:


> Does anybody else have this problem? I see this happen several times a year on our properties, and it always chaps my as.s. watching this. Shortly after applying a full parking lot bulk salt app, here he comes....along comes the parking lot sweeper guy. I know he must have eyes connected to a brain, as he was able to safely navigate his vehicle and arrive at the site. It's obvious to anyone who has even a small bit of awareness that we just received a dusting of snow and an application of deicer just went down in the parking lot.
> 
> Why on earth do you proceed to sweep up the product we just put down?
> 
> If you're tasked with this job, why would you not question this, and re-schedule this activity to take place on a non snow day?
> 
> Do you not realize this is something you should not be doing?
> 
> Why can't common sense prevail?


We have SS hopper but not everything is SS, I dont want the salt anywhere near the maintenance nightmare that those trucks are. From a sweeping company I agree its stupid!


----------



## m_ice

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm still trying to figure out why they even bother sweeping parking lots in the winter...


Winter seems to be the worst time for excessive trash...I dont know if it's because the lawn companies aren't there regularly to keep up on the debris, the wind, etc.


----------



## leigh

The sweeper trucks in my area have zero chance of having any effect on salted lots.These guys are driving 30 mph with vacuum style trucks and can barely suck up an empty sugar packet. The low balling NSP's have these guys working for peanuts.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Glad I'm not the only one dealing with this! As a sub, I can't do anything about it other than let the company know. They told me, "ask the guy if he's sweeping". Guy tells me he wouldn't sweep up salt....buddy, I just watched you... "well I gave a job to do too!". Idiot...

At least I'm not paying for the salt I guess. If I was the contractor I'd be having a meeting with the property owner.

He still comes out every night at 11:30...


----------



## m_ice

leigh said:


> The sweeper trucks in my area have zero chance of having any effect on salted lots.These guys are driving 30 mph with vacuum style trucks and can barely suck up an empty sugar packet. The low balling NSP's have these guys working for peanuts.


Good point...If it's a regenerative air sweeper and they are only going 10 mph chances are they're not picking up much if any salt. On the other hand of all the things they will pick up, the fines would go 1st as light as they are losing some of that quick activation of the salt.
Like anything else, its communication and education to your customers and not being a DA.


----------



## Ajlawn1

m_ice said:


> We have SS hopper but not everything is SS, I dont want the salt anywhere near the maintenance nightmare that those trucks are. From a sweeping company I agree its stupid!


So you're one of those guys... Have stock in patches and plugs I would assume...?



leigh said:


> The sweeper trucks in my area have zero chance of having any effect on salted lots.These guys are driving 30 mph with vacuum style trucks and can barely suck up an empty sugar packet. The low balling NSP's have these guys working for peanuts.


What? $45 to sweep a 10 acre Meijer isn't good money...



m_ice said:


> Winter seems to be the worst time for excessive trash...I dont know if it's because the lawn companies aren't there regularly to keep up on the debris, the wind, etc.


I disagree, I make a million more pieces for them in the summer mowing over stuff...


----------



## Luther

The ones I've seen have oscillating brooms that actually sweep the ground. It actually does a decent job at sweeping up the dusting of snow too. You can see exactly their travel path throughout the parking lot. Random pattern only sweeping a minor percentage of the lot anyways. Why do it at all? 

Don't, and say you did. You're doing more harm than good. Invoice the NSP and don't screw up the salt app.


----------



## gcbailey

Luther said:


> Does anybody else have this problem? I see this happen several times a year on our properties, and it always chaps my as.s. watching this. Shortly after applying a full parking lot bulk salt app, here he comes....along comes the parking lot sweeper guy. I know he must have eyes connected to a brain, as he was able to safely navigate his vehicle and arrive at the site. It's obvious to anyone who has even a small bit of awareness that we just received a dusting of snow and an application of deicer just went down in the parking lot.


So what's the property manager saying about this? Are you re-applying and charging or eating it or not doing anything? Had a site like this that the manager didn't believe us until I sent him a video. The sweeper company ended up paying for half of the salt that season.


----------



## m_ice

Ajlawn1 said:


> So you're one of those guys... Have stock in patches and plugs I would assume?
> 
> I disagree, I make a million more pieces for them in the summer mowing over stuff...


Yes to 1 of those guys...maybe?

I wouldnt do a 10 acre site for that and we dont sweep or do anything else for NSP's

And you're 1 of those guys that mows the trash rather than pick it up???


----------



## tpendagast

Luther said:


> Does anybody else have this problem? I see this happen several times a year on our properties, and it always chaps my as.s. watching this. Shortly after applying a full parking lot bulk salt app, here he comes....along comes the parking lot sweeper guy. I know he must have eyes connected to a brain, as he was able to safely navigate his vehicle and arrive at the site. It's obvious to anyone who has even a small bit of awareness that we just received a dusting of snow and an application of deicer just went down in the parking lot.
> 
> Why on earth do you proceed to sweep up the product we just put down?
> 
> If you're tasked with this job, why would you not question this, and re-schedule this activity to take place on a non snow day?
> 
> Do you not realize this is something you should not be doing?
> 
> Why can't common sense prevail?


you guys have sweepers run in the middle of winter?
Goofey!


----------



## tpendagast

m_ice said:


> Winter seems to be the worst time for excessive trash...I dont know if it's because the lawn companies aren't there regularly to keep up on the debris, the wind, etc.


yea but doesnt most of that trash end up in the snow piles anyway?
We always have TONS of trash in our snow piles... construction debris, shopping carts, even a vw bug once... been waiting to find a body someday, just no dice yet.

The excess trash comes from no vegetation/leaves to catch/strain it all as it blows around. (that and its cold so no one bothers picking it up)

We run our own sweepers, theyre winterized, dont use them at all during the winter.

Could you pre treat with a liquid instead...less likely to sweep it up.


----------



## John F

Ajlawn1 said:


> So you're one of those guys... Have stock in patches and plugs I would assume...?
> 
> What? $45 to sweep a 10 acre Meijer isn't good money...
> 
> I disagree, I make a million more pieces for them in the summer mowing over stuff...


We used to mow a couple foreclosure properties, and every week this one would have trash on it. the kleenix would always make a mess


----------



## tpendagast

Luther said:


> The ones I've seen have oscillating brooms that actually sweep the ground. It actually does a decent job at sweeping up the dusting of snow too. You can see exactly their travel path throughout the parking lot. Random pattern only sweeping a minor percentage of the lot anyways. Why do it at all?
> 
> Don't, and say you did. You're doing more harm than good. Invoice the NSP and don't screw up the salt app.


Remember NSP requires Pics before, during, after, a few selfies in a bikini, a drone fly over and a GPS APP login in order to get paid, so they really can't just 'say they did it and bill anyway'...


----------

